# Lukaku è dell'Inter per 65 mln più bonus.



## admin (7 Agosto 2019)

Come riportato da Mediaset, che conferma le news precedenti, Lukaku è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Allo United 65 mln di euro più bonus.


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2019)

Un sacco di patate che (purtroppo) con Conte raggiungerà il SSJ God kaioken x1000000000000


----------



## juventino (7 Agosto 2019)

Non vale assolutamente quei soldi, ma ormai i prezzi son quelli...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, che conferma le news precedenti, Lukaku è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Allo United 65 mln di euro più bonus.



Se dopo questa non riuscissimo a prendere manco Correa facciamo prima a darci una coltellata e a buttarci in mare.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Agosto 2019)

Per l'inter, considerando la situazione in cui si erano messi con il caso Icardi, è un ottimo colpo. Ha tutte le caratteristiche adatte per far bene in serie A. Mi spiace non sia andato dai gobbi, perchè per loro sarebbe stato un mezzo pacco.


----------



## shevchampions (7 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, che conferma le news precedenti, Lukaku è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Allo United 65 mln di euro più bonus.



Bell'attaccante, purtroppo hanno fatto un ottimo acquisto. Cifre comunque folli. Dal 2011 in Premier è il miglior attaccante dietro a Aguero e Kane, con 113 gol in 252 presenze. Icardi in Serie A ha 219 partite e 121 gol. Per me con Conte farà tranquillamente 25 gol. Bisogna vedere quando Conte se ne andrà. Nel frattempo, l'Inter arriverà comunque terza, al più seconda.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Agosto 2019)

Fossi interista sarei felice perché possono spendere certe cifre, ma deluso perché hanno scelto di spendere per questp giocatore che mi lascia perplesso


----------



## hakaishin (8 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se dopo questa non riuscissimo a prendere manco Correa facciamo prima a darci una coltellata e a buttarci in mare.



Intanto io mi sono salvato e ho schivato questo proiettile


----------



## Heaven (8 Agosto 2019)

Per me è un grandissimo colpo, spero che nel giro di pochi anni potremo permetterci anche noi colpi del genere


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Agosto 2019)

Questo è fisico e pochissimo cervello. A Manchester stanno festeggiando


----------



## Love (8 Agosto 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Bell'attaccante, purtroppo hanno fatto un ottimo acquisto. Cifre comunque folli. Dal 2011 in Premier è il miglior attaccante dietro a Aguero e Kane, con 113 gol in 252 presenze. Icardi in Serie A ha 219 partite e 121 gol. Per me con Conte farà tranquillamente 25 gol. Bisogna vedere quando Conte se ne andrà. Nel frattempo, *l'Inter arriverà comunque terza, al più seconda*.



insomma upgrade mostruoso con conte.A me lukaku non entusiasma...avrei puntano su icardi e avrei speso i soldi per un cc top senza prendere nemmeno sensi,in pratica avei avuto quasi 100mln per un centrocampista....però icardi hanno deciso di schifarlo e di cederlo per un sacco di patata alla juve...quindi...


----------



## Love (8 Agosto 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Per me è un grandissimo colpo, spero che nel giro di pochi anni potremo permetterci anche noi colpi del genere



se non si è rincogli.onito piatek è già meglio di questo.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, che conferma le news precedenti, Lukaku è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Allo United 65 mln di euro più bonus.



E l'Inter alla fine si è presa l'attaccante di livello internazionale.

Se sto Leao non si rivelerà un'ira di dio, dovremo accettare il fatto che i cugini ormai sono anni luce avanti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Agosto 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Bell'attaccante, purtroppo hanno fatto un ottimo acquisto. Cifre comunque folli. Dal 2011 in Premier è il miglior attaccante dietro a Aguero e Kane, con 113 gol in 252 presenze. Icardi in Serie A ha 219 partite e 121 gol. *Per me con Conte farà tranquillamente 25 gol*. Bisogna vedere quando Conte se ne andrà. Nel frattempo, l'Inter arriverà comunque terza, al più seconda.



Ma scusate, mi deve essere sfuggito qualcosa, da quando con Conte i 9 proliferano in fase realizzativa?
Sinceramente, non mi pare che sia una delle peculiarità del suo gioco..


----------



## shevchampions (8 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma scusate, mi deve essere sfuggito qualcosa, da quando con Conte i 9 proliferano in fase realizzativa?
> Sinceramente, non mi pare che sia una delle peculiarità del suo gioco..



Forse non si conosce il giocatore e il rapporto che ha con Conte. In ogni caso, siamo qui a dare opinioni. Certo è che se nel suo anno medio fa 15-18 goal, pensare che ne faccia 25 in Serie A, con un allenatore che spesso vince le partite, non mi sembra così assurdo. Vedremo


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma scusate, mi deve essere sfuggito qualcosa, da quando con Conte i 9 proliferano in fase realizzativa?
> Sinceramente, non mi pare che sia una delle peculiarità del suo gioco..



Conte ha permesso a Pellè (Pellè!!!!) di diventare uno dei calciatori più ricchi del mondo.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte ha permesso a Pellè (Pellè!!!!) di diventare uno dei calciatori più ricchi del mondo.



.


----------



## malos (8 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, che conferma le news precedenti, Lukaku è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Allo United 65 mln di euro più bonus.



A me non è mai piaciuto ma sono convinto che in Italia farà non bene, di più.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte ha permesso a Pellè (Pellè!!!!) di diventare uno dei calciatori più ricchi del mondo.



Basta pensare che ha vinto uno scudetto con vucinic e matri...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Agosto 2019)

Lascia perplessa la gestione Inter dei suoi giocatori, dopo i regali Naingollang e Miranda c è anche un Icardi messo in disparte perché voleva un (giusto) aumento mai dato dalla società. Poi spendono 30 milioni all'anno tra ingaggio e cartellino per Lukaku (costa quasi come i nostri 5 acquisti messi insieme)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basta pensare che ha vinto uno scudetto con vucinic e matri...



e buona parte della terna arbitrale 
non dimentichiamoci questi piccoli dettagli LOL


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basta pensare che ha vinto uno scudetto con vucinic e matri...



Non è così difficile quando dall’altra parte c’è una proprietà che non vuole vincere per non sganciare i soldi dei premi scudetto. Quello scudetto l’abbiamo buttato via noi, volontariamente.



Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> e buona parte della terna arbitrale
> non dimentichiamoci questi piccoli dettagli LOL



Non ci fossero stati gli arbitri avremmo provveduto a suicidarci noi ancora di più di quanto abbiamo fatto. Quello scudetto l’avremmo “perso” comunque.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte ha permesso a Pellè (Pellè!!!!) di diventare uno dei calciatori più ricchi del mondo.



In realtà l'hanno permesso i cinesi, che non capiscono assolutamente nulla di calcio. Pellè è sempre stato inguardabile e a mio modo di vedere pure con Conte era un vomito continuo. Vedremo cosa combina Antonio con Lukaku, potrà fare bene come floppare di brutto


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, che conferma le news precedenti, Lukaku è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Allo United 65 mln di euro più bonus.



Il centravanti forte fisicamente è una costante nel gioco di Conte, sarà contento ora che glielo hanno portato.
A me non fa impazzire ma non lo trovo cosi scarso come molti lo vogliono dipingere.
Fisicamente è una bestia e si fa valere sia quando lanciato a campo aperto che in area, dove spostarlo è impossibile.
Potrebbe esser descritto come il vieri dei giorni nostri.
In tutti i clubs in cui ha giocato viaggia alla media di un gol ogni due partite : non mi pare affatto male anche da questo punto di vista.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E l'Inter alla fine si è presa l'attaccante di livello internazionale.
> 
> Se sto Leao non si rivelerà un'ira di dio, dovremo accettare il fatto che i cugini ormai sono anni luce avanti.



Lukaku è una bestia, poche balle.


----------



## sette (8 Agosto 2019)

quindi Wandito va alla juve?

Edit: ripensandoci, forse lo tengono, giocano con le 2 punte ed hanno giusto 3 attaccanti


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Agosto 2019)

Icardi è indubbiamente più forte in area ma a conte serve quello che la palla la tiene su sulle verticalizzazioni, un pò il lavoro che faceva Pellè in nazionale.
E in questa peculiarità tecnica tra lukaku e icardi non c'è proprio partita : stravince il belga.
Abbiamo fatto le pulci, giustamente o meno, alla tecnica di base fuori area di Cutrone e allora vorrei far notare che maurito non è che sia un fenomeno nel giocare spalle alla porta, nel fare a sportellate e far salire la squadra.
La richiesta di Conte è ponderata.
Ora vediamo chi gioca sotto punta nel 3-5-2 dell'inter ma sta venendo su una squadra con logica.
Quanto forte non lo so , ma di logica ne vedo.
Sensi e Barella possono essere definiti due azzardi ma non lukaku.


----------



## Butcher (8 Agosto 2019)

Purtroppo in Italia dirà la sua.


----------



## kekkopot (8 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se dopo questa non riuscissimo a prendere manco Correa facciamo prima a darci una coltellata e a buttarci in mare.


Cosa leggo da parte tua? Fino ad oggi hai preso Lukaku per il culo ininterrottamente e adesso siamo al bivio "ora o rispondiamo con Correa o ci ammazziamo" 

Io non azzarderei acquisti a caso. Secondo me sono troppi 50 milioni per Correa, giocatore che non mi convince per niente e che ci metterebbe ancora Mendes in casa, solo per rispondere all'Inter che ha preso Lukaku (che probabilmente andrà bene solo perchè allenato da Conte)


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (8 Agosto 2019)

Per me, hanno fatto un grandissimo acquisto. 


Paragonare Piatek a Lukaku, al momento, proprio non si può sentire.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Cosa leggo da parte tua? Fino ad oggi hai preso Lukaku per il culo ininterrottamente e adesso siamo al bivio "ora o rispondiamo con Correa o ci ammazziamo"
> 
> Io non azzarderei acquisti a caso. Secondo me sono troppi 50 milioni per Correa, giocatore che non mi convince per niente e che ci metterebbe ancora Mendes in casa, solo per rispondere all'Inter che ha preso Lukaku (che probabilmente andrà bene solo perchè allenato da Conte)



Più che altro prendevo per il culo i gobbi, che erano apparentemente disposti a prendere Lucacchio solo per fare nonnismo con l’Inda.

Detto ciò, io sostengo Correa fin da quando ce lo accostarono le prime volte, perché lo conoscevo e sapevo quanto ci sarebbe utile come giocatore. 

Quindi non sto asserendo che dovremmo prenderlo solo per rispondere ai nati dopo e nati male.

Scrivendo “se dopo questa non riusciamo manco a prendere Correa diamoci una coltellata e buttiamoci in mare” esprimevo il mio disappunto per un eventuale ennesimo mercato da “vorrei ma non posso”.


----------



## ignaxio (8 Agosto 2019)

Stucchevole l'azione di disturbo della Juve.. Marotta non si è fatto infinocchiare e non ha alzato l'offerta sapendo che i gobbi bluffavano.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Agosto 2019)

Ragazzi leggendo alcuni commenti pare che l’Inter abbia preso un caprone. Forse non vi rendete conto di chi sia Romelu Lukaku. È un attaccante di livello internazionale, nell’Inter potrebbe pure essere capocannniere di A.


----------



## First93 (8 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, che conferma le news precedenti, Lukaku è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Allo United 65 mln di euro più bonus.



È un buon attaccante, ma pagato troppo. Comprare in Inghilterra è sempre un bagno di sangue, ha poco senso perché strapaghi sistematicamente gli acquisti. Io Lukaku lo vedo molto simile a Zapata dell'Atalanta, possibile che uno costi il doppio dell'altro (milione più milione meno)? Sicuramente Lukaku è meglio di Zapata, anche solo come esperienza internazionale, però davvero ci sono 30/40 milioni di differenza tra uno e l'altro?(senza considerare l'ingaggio, cosa non da poco).

Buon acquisto, ma preso lui devono rinunciare a qualcos'altro, magari una plusvalenza in più a giugno prossimo o un acquisto in meno quest'anno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte ha permesso a Pellè (Pellè!!!!) di diventare uno dei calciatori più ricchi del mondo.





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> .



Altra mitologica invenzione dei fan boy del gatto morto..
Pellè ad euro 2016 ha segnato 2 (DUE) gol entrambi NON decisivi ed entrambi oltre la 90esimo..

Se poi 4 cinesi tonti si sono fatti ammaliare dal belloccio affari loro..

Per il resto, non rammento capocannonieri del campionato con Gonde...

Qui parliamo di un sacco di patate che segna in media 15-18 gol in Premier, in Italia ne farà altrettanti forse..il problema è che arriva al posto di uno che ha già vinto due volte la classifica dei cannonieri..

Oh, se poi prendono anche Dybala allora iniziamo a parlare di altro..ma allora sarebbe il MINIMO che l'Inter insidiasse un po' la Juve


----------



## juventino (8 Agosto 2019)

Comunque sul web i tifosi del Manchester sono increduli di vedere gli interisti festeggiare per Lukaku


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Agosto 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> È un buon attaccante, ma pagato troppo. Comprare in Inghilterra è sempre un bagno di sangue, ha poco senso perché strapaghi sistematicamente gli acquisti. Io Lukaku lo vedo molto simile a Zapata dell'Atalanta, possibile che uno costi il doppio dell'altro (milione più milione meno)? Sicuramente Lukaku è meglio di Zapata, anche solo come esperienza internazionale, però davvero ci sono 30/40 milioni di differenza tra uno e l'altro?(senza considerare l'ingaggio, cosa non da poco).
> 
> Buon acquisto, ma preso lui devono rinunciare a qualcos'altro, magari una plusvalenza in più a giugno prossimo o un acquisto in meno quest'anno.



La tecnica di base di Lukaku è più alta rispetto a quella di Zapata, così come il fisico e la velocità. Ad oggi è giusti che ci sia tutta quella differenza di prezzo. Romelu è un calciatore internazionale, uno che viaggia ad una media di 1 gol ogni 2 partite. È l'attaccante più prolifico nella storia della nazionale Belga e via dicendo. È un fenomeno? No, non lo è. È un ottimo calciatore. Ma non si puo' proprio paragonare un attaccante che è quasi una certezza, ad uno miracolato da Gasperini e che fino all'anno scorso ha sempre fallito le promesse che si portava dietro. Ad oggi non c'è nemmeno il paragone tra Piatek e Lukaku eh. Il belga dà più garanzie.

Pero sai cosa ti dico? Piatek mi piace di più. Pur non essendo anch'esso un mostro di tecnica, ha un modo di calciare il pallone che Lukaku si sogna. Insomma, vedremo quest'anno come andrà. 

In ogni caso secondo me non si è detta la cosa più importante: L'inter ha preso Conte dandogli quanto? 12 mln all'anno? Bene... Se prendi un allenatore del genere spendendo certe cifre per il suo stipendio e questo ti chiede Lukaku è giusto che tu gli prenda Lukaku. Se ti chiede Sensi e Barella il ragionamento è il medesimo. Devi assecondare l'allenatore come è giusto che sia, altrimenti che progetto crei? Fermo restando che per me mettere alla porta Icardi in quel modo è stato un suicidio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque sul web i tifosi del Manchester sono increduli di vedere gli interisti festeggiare per Lukaku



per forza, Lukaku a quei prezzi è follia pura. A quei prezzi si comprano giocatori TOTALI non questo bisonte che è un Petagna un po' più forte. Tra l'altro ricordiamoci che ha messo su 10kg quest'estate come confermato da Neville anche oggi, sarà 105/110kg ora.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il centravanti forte fisicamente è una costante nel gioco di Conte, sarà contento ora che glielo hanno portato.
> A me non fa impazzire ma non lo trovo cosi scarso come molti lo vogliono dipingere.
> Fisicamente è una bestia e si fa valere sia quando lanciato a campo aperto che in area, dove spostarlo è impossibile.
> Potrebbe esser descritto come il vieri dei giorni nostri.
> In tutti i clubs in cui ha giocato viaggia alla media di un gol ogni due partite : non mi pare affatto male anche da questo punto di vista.



Concordo. Resta comunque un attaccante non da 75 mln, ma è il centravanti perfetto per conte.


----------



## unbreakable (8 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, che conferma le news precedenti, Lukaku è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Allo United 65 mln di euro più bonus.



il fratello non e' incluso? 
comunque spero si spacchi subito cosi' per simpatia


----------



## First93 (8 Agosto 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La tecnica di base di Lukaku è più alta rispetto a quella di Zapata, così come il fisico e la velocità. Ad oggi è giusti che ci sia tutta quella differenza di prezzo. Romelu è un calciatore internazionale, uno che viaggia ad una media di 1 gol ogni 2 partite. È l'attaccante più prolifico nella storia della nazionale Belga e via dicendo. È un fenomeno? No, non lo è. È un ottimo calciatore. Ma non si puo' proprio paragonare un attaccante che è quasi una certezza, ad uno miracolato da Gasperini e che fino all'anno scorso ha sempre fallito le promesse che si portava dietro. Ad oggi non c'è nemmeno il paragone tra Piatek e Lukaku eh. Il belga dà più garanzie.
> 
> Pero sai cosa ti dico? Piatek mi piace di più. Pur non essendo anch'esso un mostro di tecnica, ha un modo di calciare il pallone che Lukaku si sogna. Insomma, vedremo quest'anno come andrà.
> 
> In ogni caso secondo me non si è detta la cosa più importante: L'inter ha preso Conte dandogli quanto? 12 mln all'anno? Bene... Se prendi un allenatore del genere spendendo certe cifre per il suo stipendio e questo ti chiede Lukaku è giusto che tu gli prenda Lukaku. Se ti chiede Sensi e Barella il ragionamento è il medesimo. Devi assecondare l'allenatore come è giusto che sia, altrimenti che progetto crei? Fermo restando che per me mettere alla porta Icardi in quel modo è stato un suicidio.



Io Zapata me lo ricordo dai tempi dell'Udinese, anno dopo anno è sempre migliorato, fino ad arrivare ai 23 gol di quest'anno in cui l'ha buttata dentro in ogni modo possibile, non ha solo fatto dei gollonzi facili e casuali, spesso e volentieri ha ridicolizzato il marcatore come ad esempio in Atalanta Juve che con una finta ed uno scatto ha bruciato Bonucci. Per me, la differenza tra i due non può essere così marcata, 30/40 milioni di cartellino e altrettanti di ingaggio mi sembrano eccessivi, però poi giustamente bisogna anche valutare il contesto: se Conte si è quasi messo a piangere pur di averlo è perché sa che questo giocatore è fondamentale per il suo modo di giocare, quindi sono anche disposti a strapagarlo pur di averlo. 

Su Piatek non saprei, la parte più difficile è sempre confermarsi, non basta un anno per essere un gran giocatore. Preferire Piatek a Lukaku ad oggi è un'azzardo, il primo ha fatto un anno buono, Lukaku è da anni che fa bene. Anch'io però preferisco Piatek, forse sono un po' accecato dalla fede rossonera, però ha fatto certi gol quest'anno che non possono essere casuali, come quando ha bruciato Koulibaly in coppa Italia, o quando ha anticipato di netto Fazio in campionato, le capacità le ha per fare bene anche quest'anno.


----------



## PM3 (8 Agosto 2019)

L'Inter ora può tranquillamente lottare per il secondo posto.
Ha molta meno tecnica del Napoli, ma ha giocatori funzionali all'idea di calcio di Conte. 
Il prezzo da pagare è stato caro, svenduto Nianggolan, prossimi ad essere svenduti Icardi e Perisic, strapagato Lukaku. 
Gli serve però un vice Lukaku, se si dovesse infortunare sono fregati.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Agosto 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Io Zapata me lo ricordo dai tempi dell'Udinese, anno dopo anno è sempre migliorato, fino ad arrivare ai 23 gol di quest'anno in cui l'ha buttata dentro in ogni modo possibile, non ha solo fatto dei gollonzi facili e casuali, spesso e volentieri ha ridicolizzato il marcatore come ad esempio in Atalanta Juve che con una finta ed uno scatto ha bruciato Bonucci. Per me, la differenza tra i due non può essere così marcata, 30/40 milioni di cartellino e altrettanti di ingaggio mi sembrano eccessivi, però poi giustamente bisogna anche valutare il contesto: se Conte si è quasi messo a piangere pur di averlo è perché sa che questo giocatore è fondamentale per il suo modo di giocare, quindi sono anche disposti a strapagarlo pur di averlo.
> 
> Su Piatek non saprei, la parte più difficile è sempre confermarsi, non basta un anno per essere un gran giocatore. Preferire Piatek a Lukaku ad oggi è un'azzardo, il primo ha fatto un anno buono, Lukaku è da anni che fa bene. Anch'io però preferisco Piatek, forse sono un po' accecato dalla fede rossonera, però ha fatto certi gol quest'anno che non possono essere casuali, come quando ha bruciato Koulibaly in coppa Italia, o quando ha anticipato di netto Fazio in campionato, le capacità le ha per fare bene anche quest'anno.



Il ragionamento che fai ci si puo' stare, soprattutto sullo stipendio che chiede Lukaku. Però al giorno d'oggi è troppo importante avere giocatori internazionali e lui lo è. Il mercato è drogato, ha prezzi assurdi e ad oggi avere uno come Lukaku ti fa avere quei soldi. Se Zapata farà bene in Champions, bastano 2 gol decisivi ed un'altra stagione buona come quella dell'anno passato, vedrai che chiederanno minimo 60/70mln.

Su Piatek so che è un azzardo, ma come calciatore a gusto personale, lo preferisco a Lukaku.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Agosto 2019)

Se in Serie A fa sfracelli Zapata figuriamoci questo. Farà 20 goal passeggiando. Pagato caro ma buon colpo


----------



## uolfetto (8 Agosto 2019)

in seria a fa 20 gol in ciabatte proprio


----------



## Molenko (8 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Per me, hanno fatto un grandissimo acquisto.
> 
> 
> Paragonare Piatek a Lukaku, al momento, proprio non si può sentire.



In che mondo Lukaku sarebbe superiore a Piatek, fammi capire? In area non c'è minimamente paragone, il bagaglio di movimenti del polacco Lukaku se lo sogna, oltre al fatto che il killer instinct del polacco l'ex United non lo ha. Nel gioco per la squadra il belga viene aiutato dal fisico rispetto a Piatek, ma è un giocatore poco associativo, anche meno del nostro polacco. 
Lukaku ha delle buone caratteristiche, che con Conte verranno valorizzate, ma complessivamente è inferiore anche allo stesso Icardi.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Concordo. Resta comunque un attaccante non da 75 mln, ma è il centravanti perfetto per conte.



Ormai discutere sulle valutazioni è diventato pure inutile perchè i parametri sono totalmente impazziti.
Alla fine è costato meno di Maguire o sbaglio?
Stessi anni, entrambi classe 93, ma uno è un difensore centrale nella media e l'altro un centravanti più o meno nella media.


----------



## uolfetto (8 Agosto 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> In che mondo Lukaku sarebbe superiore a Piatek, fammi capire? Ma le vedi le partite?



nel nostro direi. pianeta terra. almeno sulla carta per quanto fatto in carriera fino adesso non c'è paragone. poi se piatek (che ha un paio di anni di meno mi pare) si rivelerà più forte, tanto meglio.


----------



## Molenko (8 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> nel nostro direi. pianeta terra. almeno sulla carta per quanto fatto in carriera fino adesso non c'è paragone. poi se piatek (che ha un paio di anni di meno mi pare) si rivelerà più forte, tanto meglio.



Sì, tre ere geologiche fa. Sono passati diversi anni da quando Lukaku all'età di Piatek andava costantemente in doppia cifra con l'Everton, allo United ha fallito. Tra l'altro questo, a differenza di Icardi, nei big match stecca sempre.


----------



## uolfetto (8 Agosto 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Sì, tre ere geologiche fa. Sono passati diversi anni da quando Lukaku all'età di Piatek andava costantemente in doppia cifra con l'Everton, allo United ha fallito. Tra l'altro questo, a differenza di Icardi, nei big match stecca sempre.



ha fatto una seconda stagione fiacca allo united. in nazionale ha continuato a segnare parecchio. a 26 anni se basta questo per dire che è finito e vale meno di piatek (che inizia adesso la sua seconda stagione nel calcio di un certo livelli) allora alzo le mani. poi in futuro tutto può succedere.


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Io Zapata me lo ricordo dai tempi dell'Udinese, anno dopo anno è sempre migliorato, fino ad arrivare ai 23 gol di quest'anno in cui l'ha buttata dentro in ogni modo possibile, non ha solo fatto dei gollonzi facili e casuali, spesso e volentieri ha ridicolizzato il marcatore come ad esempio in Atalanta Juve che con una finta ed uno scatto ha bruciato Bonucci. Per me, la differenza tra i due non può essere così marcata, 30/40 milioni di cartellino e altrettanti di ingaggio mi sembrano eccessivi, però poi giustamente bisogna anche valutare il contesto: se Conte si è quasi messo a piangere pur di averlo è perché sa che questo giocatore è fondamentale per il suo modo di giocare, quindi sono anche disposti a strapagarlo pur di averlo.
> 
> Su Piatek non saprei, la parte più difficile è sempre confermarsi, non basta un anno per essere un gran giocatore. Preferire Piatek a Lukaku ad oggi è un'azzardo, il primo ha fatto un anno buono, Lukaku è da anni che fa bene. Anch'io però preferisco Piatek, forse sono un po' accecato dalla fede rossonera, però ha fatto certi gol quest'anno che non possono essere casuali, come quando ha bruciato Koulibaly in coppa Italia, o quando ha anticipato di netto Fazio in campionato, le capacità le ha per fare bene anche quest'anno.



Come ti diceva, il prezzo lo fa il palcoscenico. Vai a vedere le partite ed i gol uefa e fifa di uno e dell'altro. Vai a vedere il prestigio dei club indossati da uno e dall'altro. Chiaro che parliamo di due giocatori di due contesti completamente differenti, che danno due garanzie diverse. 

Lukaku ha dimostrato di saper segnare in qualsiasi grande club e competizione. Zapata no, scommetti su di lui.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (8 Agosto 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> In che mondo Lukaku sarebbe superiore a Piatek, fammi capire? In area non c'è minimamente paragone, il bagaglio di movimenti del polacco Lukaku se lo sogna, oltre al fatto che il killer instinct del polacco l'ex United non lo ha. Nel gioco per la squadra il belga viene aiutato dal fisico rispetto a Piatek, ma è un giocatore poco associativo, anche meno del nostro polacco.
> Lukaku ha delle buone caratteristiche, che con Conte verranno valorizzate, ma complessivamente è inferiore anche allo stesso Icardi.


Nel nostro mondo, pianeta terra.
Ma sei serio?

Comunque puoi paragonare Piatek che ha fatto solo una, UNA, stagione degna di nota con un Lukaku che sono anni che va in doppia cifra in Premier League (a detta di molto il campionato più difficile e più bello del mondo), ha segnato più di 100 gol in Premier League, ha giocato e segnato in Champions League, nonché il miglior marcatore della storia della nazionale belga (a detta di molti una grande nazionale piena di campioni)??

Ad oggi non c’è paragone, AD OGGI.
Poi magari tra 3 anni staremo a parlare di Piatek che ha segnato più di 100 gol in Serie A e che ci avrà portato almeno a partecipare in Champions League.

Ma ripeto, ad oggi, non c’è proprio paragone.


----------



## Molenko (8 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Nel nostro mondo, pianeta terra.
> Ma sei serio?
> 
> Comunque puoi paragonare Piatek che ha fatto solo una, UNA, stagione degna di nota con un Lukaku che sono anni che va in doppia cifra in Premier League (a detta di molto il campionato più difficile e più bello del mondo), ha segnato più di 100 gol in Premier League, ha giocato e segnato in Champions League, nonché il miglior marcatore della storia della nazionale belga (a detta di molti una grande nazionale piena di campioni)??
> ...


Vedremo a fine campionato.
Toglietevi la sciarpa dell'Inter e del gobbo che li allena quando parlate di calcio, però. L'avessimo preso noi a 70 e passa milioni già mi immagino i commenti ahah


----------



## Igniorante (8 Agosto 2019)

Come giocatore a me non piace ma intanto loro danno questi colpi, mentre da noi i maghi dei bilanci si fanno le pugnette con le foto di Gazidis.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (8 Agosto 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Vedremo a fine campionato.
> Toglietevi la sciarpa dell'Inter e del gobbo che li allena quando parlate di calcio, però. L'avessimo preso noi a 70 e passa milioni già mi immagino i commenti ahah



Nono caro, la mia sciarpa è rossonera, tranquillo!

Sto solo esprimendo la mia opinione. Secondo me Lukaku per un insieme di cose che ti ho spiegato prima, al momento, è superiore a Piatek.

Poi ovvio, spererei che Piatek faccia 30 gol in campionato e Lukaku 3!


----------



## Goro (8 Agosto 2019)

Con l'acquisto di Lukaku l'Inter ci stacca nettamente, come se Conte già non bastasse e se arrivano Dybala e Dzeko lottano per lo scudetto. Dispiace essere rimasti indietro, speriamo di risalire il prima possibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Vedremo a fine campionato.
> Toglietevi la sciarpa dell'Inter e del gobbo che li allena quando parlate di calcio, però. L'avessimo preso noi a 70 e passa milioni già mi immagino i commenti ahah



Lukaku è un ottimo attaccante, forse strapagato. Poi ovvio che molti “rossoneri” lo esaltino. Normale no...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Con l'acquisto di Lukaku l'Inter ci stacca nettamente, come se Conte già non bastasse e se arrivano Dybala e Dzeko lottano per lo scudetto. Dispiace essere rimasti indietro, speriamo di risalire il prima possibile.




L’inter presumibilmente è la seconda forza del campionato. Sono uno step davanti a noi, che abbiamo bruciato due anni post-cessione.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Agosto 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Con l'acquisto di Lukaku l'Inter ci stacca nettamente, come se Conte già non bastasse e se arrivano Dybala e Dzeko lottano per lo scudetto. Dispiace essere rimasti indietro, speriamo di risalire il prima possibile.



Credo che vinceranno anche la Champions e l' intercontinentale quest' anno.


----------



## Goro (8 Agosto 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Credo che vinceranno anche la Champions e l' intercontinentale quest' anno.



Conte la maggior parte delle squadrette della Serie A se le porta tranquillamente a spasso con quel gioco rognoso e la maggior parte dei punti si trova lì...


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2019)

Tifosi interisti all'aeroporto mentre attendono Balukaku


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Agosto 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Conte la maggior parte delle squadrette della Serie A se le porta tranquillamente a spasso con quel gioco rognoso e la maggior parte dei punti si trova lì...



Puo' darsi... Io pero' che l' Inter contendera' lo scudetto ai ladri non lo darei per scontato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Agosto 2019)

L’Inter ha preso un allenatore di livello internazionale e un attaccante fortissimo strappandolo allo United, una delle squadre migliori al mondo. Noi un acquisto di questa portata a oggi ce lo sogniamo. Poi possiamo discutere se sul campo riusciremo ad arrivare davanti all’Inter nonostante Conte e Lukaku, che è tutto un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Altra mitologica invenzione dei fan boy del gatto morto..
> Pellè ad euro 2016 ha segnato 2 (DUE) gol entrambi NON decisivi ed entrambi oltre la 90esimo..
> 
> Se poi 4 cinesi tonti si sono fatti ammaliare dal belloccio affari loro..
> ...


Eh ma ormai si va di leggede e cose fuori dalla realtà... ormai conte è un santone


----------



## hakaishin (8 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> per forza, Lukaku a quei prezzi è follia pura. A quei prezzi si comprano giocatori TOTALI non questo bisonte che è un Petagna un po' più forte. Tra l'altro ricordiamoci che ha messo su 10kg quest'estate come confermato da Neville anche oggi, sarà 105/110kg ora.


Ma poi non capisco una cosa: si buttano numeri e statistiche cosi senza interpretare nulla. In 2 anni a Manchester ha fatto 16 e 12 gol in premier ok, magari sarebbe giusto andare a vedere che non segna mai contro le top e che è quasi mai decisivo. Ora sembra diventato la fusione di cr7 e messi e addirittura con conte sarà inarrestabile. Non si starà un pelo esagerando?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L’inter presumibilmente è la seconda forza del campionato. Sono uno step davanti a noi, che abbiamo bruciato due anni post-cessione.



E allora quanti anni ha bruciato l’Inter che Moratti cedette l’Inter nel 2013? 6 anni e mezzo per diventare “forse” la seconda forza del campionato.
2 anni con Thoir e 4 e mezzo con Suning.

Tu firmeresti perché il Milan nel 2023 diventi “forse” la seconda forza del campionato?

Per costruire ci vuole tempo.
Se noi ci impiegassimo 1 anno con Li e 3 con Elliott ci avremmo messo 2 anni e mezzo meno dell’Inter.

Ma per questo “miracolo” devi aspettare almeno fino ad Agosto 2021.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L’Inter ha preso un allenatore di livello internazionale e un attaccante fortissimo strappandolo allo United, una delle squadre migliori al mondo. Noi un acquisto di questa portata a oggi ce lo sogniamo. Poi possiamo discutere se sul campo riusciremo ad arrivare davanti all’Inter nonostante Conte e Lukaku, che è tutto un altro paio di maniche.



L’Inter é partita 4 anni prima di noi. Nella primavera 2013, noi nella primavera 2017.

Non puoi confrontare i risultati dei due piani ad oggi.
Devi confrontare i risultati del Milan nel 2023 con quelli dell’Inter oggi.

Per me noi stiamo facendo molto meglio.

L’Inter nel 2015 era molto piú indietro di noi adesso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> L’Inter é partita 4 anni prima di noi. Nella primavera 2013, noi nella primavera 2017.
> 
> Non puoi confrontare i risultati dei due piani ad oggi.
> Devi confrontare i risultati del Milan nel 2023 con quelli dell’Inter oggi.
> ...


L’Inter ha una proprietà che immette denaro attraverso sponsorizzazioni, oltre al fatto che si sono qualificati alla CL per due anni di fila. I nostri ricavi sono fermi, è un dato di fatto.


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma poi non capisco una cosa: si buttano numeri e statistiche cosi senza interpretare nulla. In 2 anni a Manchester ha fatto 16 e 12 gol in premier ok, magari sarebbe giusto andare a vedere che non segna mai contro le top e che è quasi mai decisivo. Ora sembra diventato la fusione di cr7 e messi e addirittura con conte sarà inarrestabile. Non si starà un pelo esagerando?



Attaccante che fa della fisicità il suo punto di forza, da questo punto di vista in Italia troverà sicuramente meno difficoltà rispetto alla premier. Qui trova ritmi più bassi e avversari atleticamente inferiori. Sono convinto Lukaku possa fare meglio in Italia che in Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo è un centravanti che vive dell'assistenza dei compagni, che difficilmente da solo risolve le cose, quindi molto dipenderà appunto da Conte che Inter gli cucirà attorno.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Agosto 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Attaccante che fa della fisicità il suo punto di forza, da questo punto di vista in Italia troverà sicuramente meno difficoltà rispetto alla premier. Qui trova ritmi più bassi e avversari atleticamente inferiori. Sono convinto Lukaku possa fare meglio in Italia che in Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo è un centravanti che vive dell'assistenza dei compagni, che difficilmente da solo risolve le cose, quindi molto dipenderà appunto da Conte che Inter gli cucirà attorno.



Oh finalmente un commento equilibrato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Agosto 2019)

Mi pare evidente che anche quest' anno primo secondo e terzo posto siano già assegnati. Lottare ogni anno per un solo posto è sempre un terno al lotto. Il nostro calciomercato è decente ma per il momento niente di che. Forse ci siamo mossi un po' rispetto all anno scorso come livello qualitativo base e abbiamo preso un allenatore, ma basta che l'Atalanta di turno becchi di nuovo l annata magica e ci troviamo fuori dalla Cl nuovamente


----------



## markjordan (8 Agosto 2019)

fortissimo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non è così difficile quando dall’altra parte c’è una proprietà che non vuole vincere per non sganciare i soldi dei premi scudetto. Quello scudetto l’abbiamo buttato via noi, volontariamente.
> 
> 
> 
> Non ci fossero stati gli arbitri avremmo provveduto a suicidarci noi ancora di più di quanto abbiamo fatto. Quello scudetto l’avremmo “perso” comunque.



hahahaha che ridere ma se persino Buffon in una intervista prima della partita 
ha detto che se perdevano lo scudetto era andato... infatti alla fine ha fatto infame 
sopratutto nell intervista post partita 
ma che scrivi ? p.s. da li in poi nn si sono + fermati con i furti 
addirittura nn si nascondono +.. solo palesi e gli ex fedeli vengono promossi nel VAR
dopo Rizzoli altri 2 corrotti rubentini


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oh finalmente un commento equilibrato



Comunque notare, Conte sta facendo fuori tutti gli egoisti, quelli del io prima del noi. Guarda Perisic o Icardi, li stanno spedendo sulla luna. Sicuramente allestirà una "squadra", ed in questi contesti il centravanti giova sempre.


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mi pare evidente che anche quest' anno primo secondo e terzo posto siano già assegnati. Lottare ogni anno per un solo posto è sempre un terno al lotto. Il nostro calciomercato è decente ma per il momento niente di che. Forse ci siamo mossi un po' rispetto all anno scorso come livello qualitativo base e abbiamo preso un allenatore, ma basta che l'Atalanta di turno becchi di nuovo l annata magica e ci troviamo fuori dalla Cl nuovamente



Milan, Lazio e Roma sono le candidate al quarto posto. Questo dicono le rose. Tutte e tre comunque sono squadre incomplete, incasinate, tutte da decifrare. Poi chiaro, Atalanta o Torino su tutte hanno le carte in regola per stupire ed esser la rivelazione per prendere il posto ad una di quelle tre. 

Aimè non abbiamo una squadra tale da aver la certezza del quarto posto. Come dici tu, i primi tre posti sono assegnati per distacco, ma zero dubbi proprio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> hahahaha che ridere ma se persino Buffon in una intervista prima della partita
> ha detto che se perdevano lo scudetto era andato... infatti alla fine ha fatto infame
> sopratutto nell intervista post partita
> ma che scrivi ? p.s. da li in poi nn si sono + fermati con i furti
> ...



Buffon mica sapeva le circostanze interne del Milan.

Che la Juve rubi non ci sono dubbi, volevo solo dire che quello scudetto lo avremmo perso comunque perché la proprietà in voleva pagare i premi scudetto.

La cosa grave è che davvero ci siano persone convinte che sia stata Barbara a mandare a monte l’arrivo di Tevez, quando il motivo era semplicemente che si erano chiusi i rubinetti.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Agosto 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque notare, Conte sta facendo fuori tutti gli egoisti, quelli del io prima del noi. Guarda Perisic o Icardi, li stanno spedendo sulla luna. Sicuramente allestirà una "squadra", ed in questi contesti il centravanti giova sempre.



Io conosco Conte e so che ambiente c’è all’Inter...non sono sicuro sia tutto così facile per loro


----------



## Casnop (9 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, che conferma le news precedenti, Lukaku è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Allo United 65 mln di euro più bonus.


Attaccante con potenziale da 15-20 gol in campionato, a fronte di Icardi, che ha potenziale da 25-30 gol. I numeri, oggi, dicono questo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh ma ormai si va di leggede e cose fuori dalla realtà... ormai conte è un santone



Al di là del'antipatia per i nati dopo, che spero SEMPRE falliscano, quest'anno in particolare mi farebbe godere non poco se il Milan di Giampy finisse davanti all'Inda di Gonde...

Anche se oggettivamente è impossibile, se gli venderete Dybala (alla fine si farà, secondo me Icardi + 30 milioni e glielo date) è ovvio che diventano la seconda forza del campionato


----------



## hakaishin (9 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Al di là del'antipatia per i nati dopo, che spero SEMPRE falliscano, quest'anno in particolare mi farebbe godere non poco se il Milan di Giampy finisse davanti all'Inda di Gonde...
> 
> Anche se oggettivamente è impossibile, se gli venderete Dybala (alla fine si farà, secondo me Icardi + 30 milioni e glielo date) è ovvio che diventano la seconda forza del campionato



Quoto. Ma non credo che lo scambio si farà.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Agosto 2019)

La cosa più strana di questi acquisto è che pur di non dire che Lukaku preferiva l’Inter alla Juve si sono d’accordo inventati una serie di cose che non stavano nè in cielo né in terra. Non sia mai che uno dica no alla Juve, piuttosto ci inventiamo che Dybala ha rifiutato 12 milioni di sterline pur di fare la riserva a Higuain alla Juve.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Agosto 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> La cosa più strana di questi acquisto è che pur di non dire che Lukaku preferiva l’Inter alla Juve si sono d’accordo inventati una serie di cose che non stavano nè in cielo né in terra. Non sia mai che uno dica no alla Juve, piuttosto ci inventiamo che Dybala ha rifiutato 12 milioni di sterline pur di fare la riserva a Higuain alla Juve.



Ma infatti dybala non ha rifiutato nulla. È lo united che non ha voluto pagare quanto chiedeva dybala. Non risulta nessun rifiuto di lukaku


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quoto. Ma non credo che lo scambio si farà.



Dipende da molti fattori..io credo la Juve voglia Icardi e abbia al contempo bisogno di cedere..lo scambio è nell'aria..vedremo..


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti dybala non ha rifiutato nulla. È lo united che non ha voluto pagare quanto chiedeva dybala. Non risulta nessun rifiuto di lukaku



La stampa ha all'unanimità affermato che Dybala ha fatto saltare tutto rinunciando ad una fracca di soldi (di fatto sempre secondo la stampa avrebbe fatto attendere la sua risposta per giorni, irritando lo United, ma comunque il succo é quello) per amore della Juve. 
Lo scambio non si fa e dopo due giorni Lukaku posa già con la maglia dell'Inter...dai a me pare che i fatti dicano chiaramente il perché lo scambio sia saltato, ma la Juve non viene mai presentata come perdente in nessuna situazione. 
Il tutto sarebbe stato ancor piú chiaro ed evidente se Dybala avesse accettato il Tottenham.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dipende da molti fattori..io credo la Juve voglia Icardi e abbia al contempo bisogno di cedere..lo scambio è nell'aria..vedremo..



Io vedo lo scambio impossibile anche perché le valutazioni non possono essere uguali. La juve valuta icardi non più di 40...


----------



## hakaishin (9 Agosto 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> La stampa ha all'unanimità affermato che Dybala ha fatto saltare tutto rinunciando ad una fracca di soldi (di fatto sempre secondo la stampa avrebbe fatto attendere la sua risposta per giorni, irritando lo United, ma comunque il succo é quello) per amore della Juve.
> Lo scambio non si fa e dopo due giorni Lukaku posa già con la maglia dell'Inter...dai a me pare che i fatti dicano chiaramente il perché lo scambio sia saltato, ma la Juve non viene mai presentata come perdente in nessuna situazione.
> Il tutto sarebbe stato ancor piú chiaro ed evidente se Dybala avesse accettato il Tottenham.



Ma dappertutto io ho letto che lo united si è ritirato per le commissioni altissime e perché dybala ha chiesto quanto pogba e sanchez. Infatti al tottenham non ci è andato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Agosto 2019)

Mi auguro i gobbi non gli diano Dybala. Documentandomi pare che debbano fare un altro colpo grosso i nerazzurri.


----------



## falconez (9 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Intanto io mi sono salvato e ho schivato questo proiettile



Non sei l'unico


----------



## falconez (9 Agosto 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Io Zapata me lo ricordo dai tempi dell'Udinese, anno dopo anno è sempre migliorato, fino ad arrivare ai 23 gol di quest'anno in cui l'ha buttata dentro in ogni modo possibile, non ha solo fatto dei gollonzi facili e casuali, spesso e volentieri ha ridicolizzato il marcatore come ad esempio in Atalanta Juve che con una finta ed uno scatto ha bruciato Bonucci. Per me, la differenza tra i due non può essere così marcata, 30/40 milioni di cartellino e altrettanti di ingaggio mi sembrano eccessivi, però poi giustamente bisogna anche valutare il contesto: se Conte si è quasi messo a piangere pur di averlo è perché sa che questo giocatore è fondamentale per il suo modo di giocare, quindi sono anche disposti a strapagarlo pur di averlo.
> 
> Su Piatek non saprei, la parte più difficile è sempre confermarsi, non basta un anno per essere un gran giocatore. Preferire Piatek a Lukaku ad oggi è un'azzardo, il primo ha fatto un anno buono, Lukaku è da anni che fa bene. Anch'io però preferisco Piatek, forse sono un po' accecato dalla fede rossonera, però ha fatto certi gol quest'anno che non possono essere casuali, come quando ha bruciato Koulibaly in coppa Italia, o quando ha anticipato di netto Fazio in campionato, le capacità le ha per fare bene anche quest'anno.



Sottoscrivo in toto il tuo commento.
Non vedo assolutamente una forbice di prezzi tale tra il bisonte belga e Zapata o Piatek.
Zapata è uno che se sta bene ti fa reparto da solo,per dire alla Juve lo prenderei prima di subito,altro che Maurita.
Lo stesso Piatek è stato un grandissimo colpo per voi,il suo senso della porta Lukaku se lo sogna (al netto dell'attuale spirito di Kalinic che sembra averlo posseduto ).


----------



## RojoNero (9 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io vedo lo scambio impossibile anche perché le valutazioni non possono essere uguali. La juve valuta icardi non più di 40...



non pensarla solo dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche dal punto di vista economico... nessuno ne parla ma l'ingaggio di CR è un salasso enorme per le vostre casse! lo scambio è probabile proprio per questo visto che ho letto che entrambe farebbero delle plusvalenze enormi


----------



## hakaishin (9 Agosto 2019)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> non pensarla solo dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche dal punto di vista economico... nessuno ne parla ma l'ingaggio di CR è un salasso enorme per le vostre casse! lo scambio è probabile proprio per questo visto che ho letto che entrambe farebbero delle plusvalenze enormi


Mah..reputo comunque difficile un grosso favore all’Inter


----------



## RojoNero (9 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mah..reputo comunque difficile un grosso favore all’Inter



prendete Icardi non l'ultimo scappato di casa... certo la moglie è insopportabile ma le qualità da goleador dell'attaccante sono indiscutibili


----------



## hakaishin (10 Agosto 2019)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> prendete Icardi non l'ultimo scappato di casa... certo la moglie è insopportabile ma le qualità da goleador dell'attaccante sono indiscutibili



Si ma gli diamo dybala e gli roslviamo un caso asdurdo e serio? Ma anche no


----------



## Goro (10 Agosto 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Io Zapata me lo ricordo dai tempi dell'Udinese, anno dopo anno è sempre migliorato, fino ad arrivare ai 23 gol di quest'anno in cui l'ha buttata dentro in ogni modo possibile, non ha solo fatto dei gollonzi facili e casuali, spesso e volentieri ha ridicolizzato il marcatore come ad esempio in Atalanta Juve che con una finta ed uno scatto ha bruciato Bonucci. Per me, la differenza tra i due non può essere così marcata, 30/40 milioni di cartellino e altrettanti di ingaggio mi sembrano eccessivi, però poi giustamente bisogna anche valutare il contesto: se Conte si è quasi messo a piangere pur di averlo è perché sa che questo giocatore è fondamentale per il suo modo di giocare, quindi sono anche disposti a strapagarlo pur di averlo.
> 
> Su Piatek non saprei, la parte più difficile è sempre confermarsi, non basta un anno per essere un gran giocatore. Preferire Piatek a Lukaku ad oggi è un'azzardo, il primo ha fatto un anno buono, Lukaku è da anni che fa bene. Anch'io però preferisco Piatek, forse sono un po' accecato dalla fede rossonera, però ha fatto certi gol quest'anno che non possono essere casuali, come quando ha bruciato Koulibaly in coppa Italia, o quando ha anticipato di netto Fazio in campionato, le capacità le ha per fare bene anche quest'anno.



Infatti l'Atalanta valuta Zapata 60 milioni, la differenza non è così ampia.

Intanto l'Inter si sta liberando anche di Perisic...


----------

